# Promise SATA300 Tx4



## Matty (Jan 20, 2010)

Bought this controller today but it only shows the disks at UDMA100 speed and not SATA300:


```
ad14: 114473MB <WDC WD1200JD-00GBB0 02.05D02> at ata7-master UDMA100
```

Could it be an  incapability with my motherboard Asus a8n-sli (nforce 4) or a freebsd driver issue?

running  FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #1 r202187M


----------



## mav@ (Jan 20, 2010)

It is a driver issue, but it is only a cosmetics. It doesn't affect performance.


----------



## Matty (Jan 21, 2010)

mav@ said:
			
		

> It is a driver issue, but it is only a cosmetics. It doesn't affect performance.



not quiet sure because performance is low, atacontrol mode shows udma100 

my other sata300 disk connected to the onboard controller show up as udma100 SATA300


----------

